# toe side edge trouble. need advice



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

i think your stance is a matter of preference, when i first started i just kept adjusting until it felt right. 

do feel like your edges aren't holding when you turn toeside or are you having trouble initiating the turn?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

i can not get the toe side edge to initiate, when i try to slide to that side just nothing happens and it will dig in. . . .i put my back binding to a steeper angle but i havent got the chance to try it out. . .it quit snowing the day i bought my gear, fucking alaskan weather for u. . . i know how to turn both ways and all that, but its not happening here


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

see if this video helps at all:

YouTube - How to Snowboard : How to Turn Toeside When Snowboarding


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think thats the problem with some instructor's when learning to ride. They tend to tell you to lead with your shoulder, then leading with your head. as mine kept telling me to "think as your sitting on a cold toilet", whatever that ment. Practice is key, so practice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks guys i wish i could practice but it hasnt snowed up here since i bought my ish! i guess i forgot that i should be initiating with my front foot. . . now if only i had snow. . .have any of u ever ridden freebords? Freebord. Snowboard the Streets


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I have always believed in the KISS principle. Snowolf has given you some great adivse by sending you to the other thread, but I would suggest driving your front Knee towards the snow. This will do 2 things for you. First, keep your weight more over the front of the board, and second, cause the board to twist and initating the turn. You can practice this without snow. Go to buy yourself a ripstick caster board. It rides identical to a snowboard. Short radius, large radius turns, and the main focus is TWIST. In my opinion the most important board performance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

my toe straps dont go over the tip of me toe they go over the top!!! this could have something to do with it


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

alias_ak88 said:


> thanks guys i wish i could practice but it hasnt snowed up here since i bought my ish! i guess i forgot that i should be initiating with my front foot. . . now if only i had snow. . .have any of u ever ridden freebords? Freebord. Snowboard the Streets


that has to be the coolest fucking thing ever. well its not as good as the slopes but still


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

alias_ak88 said:


> thanks guys i wish i could practice but it hasnt snowed up here since i bought my ish! i guess i forgot that i should be initiating with my front foot. . . now if only i had snow. . .have any of u ever ridden freebords? Freebord. Snowboard the Streets


Yea I've ridden a freeboard. Its weird at first the main thing that took alot of getting used to is the center wheel As your trying to transition for a moment you are on three wheels. Its takes alot of getting used to but once you do they are a blast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

No, the toe cap type of strap is for more precision. It does not sound like you are doing this at all. Remember, toe caps are new within the last 4ish years. We have snowboarded just fine without them.


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I agree, the type of toe strap makes very little difference.
> 
> Toe side turning problems are the result of incorrect movement concepts. In most cases the rider is counter rotating their upper body when they are trying to turn to the toe side. In other words the upper body is facing too much down hill. You need to bring that front shoulder over the top of the board and keep it there. To initiate the toe side turn, all that is needed is to apply pressure to the toe edge of the board, starting with the front foot, followed by the rear foot. Flex the ankle joint to begin this process. If you are pushing down with the toes, there should`nt be any pressure on the toe strap anyway.
> 
> ...


Sno,

I know this is asking a lot, but if you get a chance do you think you could make a quick video demoing the above technique? I kinda understand it, but I tend to learn visually, that's why your waxing videos were so great. Thanks for all the advice you freely share.


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

Snowolf, Thanks. The vids are great but I think the problem I'm having visualizing the transition into the turn is when u start the turn, your supposed to start coming up with your front font while maintaining pressure on the heal edge with the rear foot right? So I guess what I can't visualize is how you thrust your hips forward while maintaining pressure on the rear leg....


----------



## Celt943 (Sep 22, 2007)

As always, you have a way of explaining things in a clear concise way that really clears things up. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Check out this website Snowboard J-Turns -- SnowProfessor.com it has video of everything you are looking for. Great resourse!!


----------

